# Motown!



## mymotherisafish (Sep 15, 2014)

Lately ive been listening to a lot of marvin gaye, earlier stevie wonder, the supremes, the temptations, jackie wilson, etc. Anyone else into this type of music?


----------



## landpirate (Sep 15, 2014)

for about 4 years I solely (or perhaps I mean souly ) listened to motown and sixties soul music. nothing else. Think I kind of overdosed, so not listened to it much in the last say 5 years. but you've made me think maybe I should wean myself back on it. Love a bit of The Miracles, The Supremes, The Marvelettes. I think its so easy to listen to because whatever mood you're in there are songs to match it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Sep 16, 2014)

Growing up in the South East Motown is very prevalent!
That's actually what both my parents still listen to THIS DAY.

The Temptations for LIFE.


----------

